# Started a new job



## Lil' Pimpin? (Jun 14, 2006)

So, today was my first day at a new job, the boss seems real cool, but I can tell when s*&t hits the fan he'll be a yeller. (not so good for someone who criticizes the hell out of myself anyway.) I found it really hard to talk to anybody but my boss and the kitchen staff though. I stuttered and muttered some half-a&*ed response to one of the owner's questions, and felt like I had just made a bad mistake, and made a bad first impression with a VIP.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Lil' Pimpin?

Remember, that guy has a boss, too. And his boss has a boss - it's a vicious hierarchy doomed to drive the lowest on the chain crazy. Our job is to realize that they can't hurt us and that they have issues, too.

:boogie :boogie :boogie on getting your job!


----------



## Cherry (May 30, 2006)

That's great you got a job. Don't worry about first impressions, they aren't always the right ones.


----------

